# YES!! I got a Serrasalmus altispinis



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

My friend bought him as a "black piranha" He is an Serrasalmus altispinis, however. He looks much like a compressus, but he is seemingly deeper bodied, has a humeral spot, a large eye and 4 extra large belly serrae before his anal vent. I received him with some bad heater burns from before I got him, but they seem to be healing very quickly. I will have some pics up tomorrow. He is a very interesting fish. His colors are some what washed out at the moment, but they are comin back as he becomes less stressed. You guys will be able to tell right off the bat that he isn't a rhom.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Now I gotta see this. And congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

congrats!! i would love to see it!!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

ya me too cant wait for the pics, and i dont care if there pics wit hthe burns ill over look that..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Picture is worth 1000 words...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont even know why u would post thios w/o pics


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ to get some hype going before he unleases the pics. Or he's just really excited about it. btw, whats a Serrasalmus altispinis? I'm guessing really rare guy. anyone got a pic to post until we see his?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Show us some pictures! Let's hope he is indeed an altispinis.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> i dont even know why u would post thios w/o pics


Agreed.

Hater


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you buy this serra from R.I. Aquarium? Lets see some pics!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm not for sure what a altispinis is but if anyone has a pic of one I would like to see it.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

pics pics pics pics pics pics COME ON THIS IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Why you making us salivate??? PICS ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

Draven1 said:


> I'm not for sure what a altispinis is but if anyone has a pic of one I would like to see it.


im with draven on this one, guess maybe i should do a search.........


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

delevan said:


> I'm not for sure what a altispinis is but if anyone has a pic of one I would like to see it.


im with draven on this one, guess maybe i should do a search.........








[/quote]

Here's an article with pics from OPEFE.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

PaNo617 said:


> Did you buy this serra from R.I. Aquarium? Lets see some pics!


No, I almost bought that one however. I am relatively sure that was an S. altispinis, Frank agreed, but I hadn't seen the serrae up close on that one, I have seen them on this guy, and it matches for sure. I was the one that broke the story about the one at RI Aquarium. Photos should be up within a half hour.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

30mins...that'll be at 11:41, cant wait to see it


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

here you go guys:








reference image from OPEFE

his humeral spot and colors are faded, but they should be back strong within a few days as he adjusts. You can see the humeral spot, it just isn't very prominent right now.


----------



## JDezy (May 21, 2004)

I dunno much about it but from all the pics I can find none have red eyes.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

his eyes are kinda goldish, def not red though. They are just like in the reference photo. look @ my rhom next to him:


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder what Frank has to say....

I'm looking on aquascape, and he is 100% exactly the same fish in the pictures of their "altuvei". He might jsut be an altuvei, he looks almost nothing like the majority of the altuvei's on OPEFE, but onw or two do appear spot on.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

nice fish either way if its a Serrasalmus altispinis or not, it looks like it has a nice big mouth, but why do the pics say 05?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Draven1 said:


> I'm not for sure what a altispinis is but if anyone has a pic of one I would like to see it.


<<<<------- My altispinis in my avatar. Same fish that Frank was generous enough to post on the OPEFE site.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I wonder what Frank has to say....
> 
> I'm looking on aquascape, and he is 100% exactly the same fish in the pictures of their "altuvei". He might jsut be an altuvei, he looks almost nothing like the majority of the altuvei's on OPEFE, but onw or two do appear spot on.


Based on your photos, I can't say for certain it is without looking at the belly serrae of which S. altispinis has a unique feature when compared to other compressus-group members. S. altipiinis is just a slight bit more compressed than S. rhombeus, but thicker when compared to S. altuvei, S. marginatus, and S. compressus. The red cheek also dominates the species througout its life, though I have not seen young specimens to determine if it could be confused for S. sanchezi because of the red cheek. S. altuvei and S. compressus normally have some red on the cheek until they mature.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > I wonder what Frank has to say....
> >
> > I'm looking on aquascape, and he is 100% exactly the same fish in the pictures of their "altuvei". He might jsut be an altuvei, he looks almost nothing like the majority of the altuvei's on OPEFE, but onw or two do appear spot on.
> 
> ...


What in your estimation would it most likely be without taking the serrae in to account?


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful looking fish...If it isn't a Altipinis it is still a great looking specimen.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> *What in your estimation* would it most likely be without taking the serrae in to account?


Like to help, but I don't do ID's that way.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nice looking sanchezi


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nice "piranha"


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

lament configuration said:


> > *What in your estimation* would it most likely be without taking the serrae in to account?
> 
> 
> Like to help, but I don't do ID's that way.


What would you need in order to get us a better ID?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WaxmasterJ said:


> What would you need in order to get us a better ID?


A better picture...you need a good quality full on side shot. And you said his eyes are not red? They look red in that picture.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I agree with you on that. I can try and get a better picture for you guys.


----------

